# Влияние компьютера на на мышцы спины и головы



## Admin (23 Мар 2006)

Прочитал статью профессора И. Андреева : "Инфаркт с инсультом - посторонись!" (http://www.bobir.ru/interes/004.shtml) 

Подскажите, какие наиболее эффективные способы борьбы с недугами, которые могут возникнуть при длительном сидении и работе на компьютере?

Точнее недопущения болезней, которые могут возникнуть.

Спасибо.


----------



## Helen (24 Мар 2006)

Я также прочитала статью на сайте, и другие, приведенные в этом разделе, которые поднимают важные проблемы, связанные со здоровьем, качеством жизни наших пациентов в настоящем и будущем.
Действительно, в наш век гиподинамии, возникает ряд заболеваний и патологических процессов, связанных с уменьшением двигательных функций организма, что не было "задумано природой". В результатете ряд профессий, таких, как деятельность в области информационных технологий, подразумевающая длительное сидение в одном и том же положении, приводит к тому, что происходят нарушения в костно-мышечной системе (потеря кальция в костной ткани, ухудшение его всасывания из потребляемой пищи, медленная деструкция костной ткани, хряща и других структур опорно-двигательного аппарата), что со временем ведет к различным осложнениям. Если к этому добавить имевшийся сколиоз, травмы в прошлом, или, например, наследственность по заболевания костной системы - то последствия будут далеко не привлекательными. Кроме того, возникает ряз изменений со стороны других органов и систем.
Поэтому, легче, как Вы сказали, не допустить развитие таких состояний.
Для этого следует в первую очередь изменить свой образ жизни, совмещая с выбранной профессией. И это вполне возможно!
- увеличить двигательную активность в общем (ходьба пешком, бег, плавание)
- не находиться длительно (более 30-40 мин) в одном положении, делая кратковременные перерывы на легкие упражнения
- не менее 4 раз в неделю иметь 40-50 минутную нагрузку в тренажерном зале
- иметь удобное рабочее кресло
- рациональное питание 
Это, конечно, далеко не весь перечень рекомендаций для здорового человека, а в случае имеющейся уже какой либо патологии необходимо проконсультироваться с врачом.


----------

